# Help me buy clippers



## Cocophone (Apr 23, 2009)

My daughter has a Cavalier King Charles. He is about 2 years old. We don't show him and like him to have a short hair cut. I've heard this called a puppy cut. This is the only dog we would be grooming.

I'm looking at clippers at petedge and have narrowed it down to one of these clippers.

Andis AG Single-Speed 
Andis AGC Single-Speed 
Andis AG 2-Speed Clipper
Andis AGC 2-Speed 

What are the differences between the AG and AGC besides one is square and one is round?

Would it be worth spending up to $20 more for the 2 speed models?

Also, they come with at #10 blade. What other blades should I buy or should I buy those plastic snap on combs that clip on to the metal blade?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would recommend going with a 2 speed. And yes, the only difference between the AG and AGC models is the shape. 

Aside from the 10 blade, you will need a body blade. If you like to keep him short, I would use a 4F blade. (Not a 4 skip tooth). That is a nice length, short and easy to maintain, but no skin showing, and still a little wave and body to the coat. If you want to go shorter than that, I would use a 5F or shorter, a 7F..but thats smooth. You can use attachments if you wish, but generally need to scissor over them to even the clip out, and using a blade is going to give you a better finish with little scissoring. You will need a pair of shears to tidy and round up feet, trim tail, ears, etc. as well.


----------



## Asiasmama (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Graco 22,
I just read your advice to 'cocophone' about what clippers to purchase. I, too,am a novice and am shopping for clippers. I pretty much have decidec on the Andis AGC 2-speed. I have a ShihTzu. For budget reasons, I will have to learn to groom her. I would like to keep her somewhat short on the body, let her leg fur grow/remain somewhat long from the top of the leg down, and her chin cut straight across, even with her ears. I would lif if the body fur gradually lengthened when it is close to the top of her legs. As cocophone mentioned, the only blade that comes with this Andis model clipper is a # 10. I see a lot of clippers that come with a #30 blade ? what's the difference. And if I purchased a set of Andis blades and it says they are compatible with the AG model, would that mean it is compatible with the AGC model since you say the difference is in the shape of the clipper housing? If you could shed some more light on the subject, I would be so appreciative. By the way, that looks to be an excellent grooming job on the poodle in your picture. Thank you for any advice on grooming my little "girl,Asia". . . . Asiasmama


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Asia, the #10 blade is a very short blade, and is generally used for the groin, armpits, under the tail, eye corners, etc. where you want the hair very short. If you were to use it on the body, you could possibly cause clipper irritation and she would be pretty bald. The higher the number of blade, the shorter length it leaves. A #30 blade is a step longer than a surgical blade, so very short. It is the blade you would use UNDER an attachment though. You can use a #10 blade under an attachment, but I think a #30 does a nicer cut. Depending on the length you want to leave your dog's body, you can use either a blade or attachment. A nice "puppy cut" length for summer is a 4F blade. You want to buy "F" blades, or "Full" blades, as the others (skip tooth blades) aren't very safe for a beginner, and can cut a dog easily. You will need a pair of 7 or 8 inch straight shears for trimming around feet, legs and face, slicker brush, greyhound comb, hemostats for pulling the hair in the ear canals, and nail trimmers as well. Since you want to leave the legs long, you will have to brush her about 3 times a week at least, to prevent matting. Once she's matted..you aren't going to get a longer blade or attachment thru her coat, and you will have to shave her down short unless you are able to brush the matts out.


----------



## Cocophone (Apr 23, 2009)

I ended up buying the Andis AGC 2-Speed. It came with a 10 blade. I also, bought a 4FC blade. It made a nice short puppy cut. In the future, I might try a 3FC blade and try a little longer cut.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually if you are only using a clipper for one dog, and not for heavy use, or having to ever use it on matted or really dirty dogs, you don't need a 2 speed clipper. The single speed will suit your need just fine. 

All of my clippers (except my cordless) ARE 2 speeds, mind you, but I only use the higher speed on heavily matted dogs; the clippers will last longer, and experience less wear and tear, and run cooler longer if you run them on the single speed. I learned this at a seminar a couple of years ago. 


If you wish to use snap on combs, I really recommend Wahl's Stainless steel snap on's; they are really nice. You will get an even enough cut, and won't have a ton of scissoring to do. The key to doing any trim on a dog is brushing it back (blade or snap ons), and going over it more than once, to ensure smoothness all over. 

Graco covered alot of other blade and clipper stuff already, but if you guys have more questions, go ahead 



Cocophone said:


> I ended up buying the Andis AGC 2-Speed. It came with a 10 blade. I also, bought a 4FC blade. It made a nice short puppy cut. In the future, I might try a 3FC blade and try a little longer cut.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Good to hear! I love the AGC clippers, because they are easier to hold. 

I like the 3F; the 4F is a nice summery length though  Make sure you lube those blades after each use too, to prevent rusting. You can also use the clipper on the 'low speed', as the higher speed is mostly meant for thick, matted, or really dirty coats; of which your dog will probably never have


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the Andis AGC 2 speed clipper.. It's awesome... It stays cool and keeps the blade cooler longer than other clippers..

That's one thing you have to check for when shaving your dog. Make sure the blades not hot. If you shave with a hot blade you're just asking for problems. 

Good luck with what you choose.


----------



## Asiasmama (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, all ( Graco 22, Cocophone, Love's_Sophie, Raggs ). Your sound advice and decisions will surely help me in choosing. I've got to do it soon, or I think Asia is goind to suffocate : ) She plays alot. I brush her at least 3 times a week if not every night. Of course she doesn't like when I hit a snag. Even though I hold the hair from the root so when I work at the mat, it won't pull and hurt her, she doesn't like the fact I am working on something, other than making her feel good, I guess. She won't just lay still, she has to turn her head and try and chew the instrument I'm holding. I really don't let it bother me because I don't want to create any anxiety for eithe of us. However, you can imagine how I would like to finish a brushing job. Some nights I only do one side and try to catch the other side the next night. . .oh that Asia, that Asia.

May I ask another question of you? What is the difference between an F (full blade, as Graco 22 described) and and FC type blade . . .could it be "ceramic"? Uh, oh, here comes another question . . .if I purchase the Andis AGC 2 speed, or even 1 speed, will the Wahl clipper s.s. combs fit on it? would anyone know? thanks again fellow dog lovers! : ) Asia's mama


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

An F blade and an FC blade are the same thing. Some companies call them F, for Full cut, and some call them FC for Full Cut...LOL Same thing though. And yes, the Wahl SS attachments will fit on the Andis clipper. Do know though that those attachments must go over a #30 blade, or a #10 blade, possibly a 15 blade too. I prefer the #30 blade, as the finish is nicer IMO. The attachment actually clips over the blade, not the clipper.


----------



## Asiasmama (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Friends,
Just wanted to get onboard and thank you again for the great information. I am going to place my order today. I am gathering my info and would like to post what I will be purchasing just to make sure I am covering all my bases correctly. I sure hope you all
will be around. . . many thanks, again. Asia's MaMa


----------

